# EN: pronom "I" - majuscule / minuscule



## liloo..

Bonjour à vous, dans mes rédactions je commet souvent l'erreur d'écrire le pronom "I" en minuscule . est-ce vraiment une faute grave ?
Merci beaucoup en avance.


----------



## Conchúr

Bonjour Liloo,

Il faut toujours écrire "I" (je) en majascule.

* I went *to the shop... (je suis allé au magasin...)
* I want* to go there.. (je veux y aller...)
He told him that* I can *play the piano (il lui a dit que je peux jouer du piano)

etc.

Conchúr


----------



## FAC13

I wouldn't describe it as a serious error, it just looks very odd to an English speaker.


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Oui, c'est une faute.

Est-elle grave? La gravité est subjective. 
(En français, est-ce une faute grave d'écrire "je commet" sans S final, ou de commencer une phrase par une minuscule? )


----------



## pieanne

C'est une faute à mon avis aussi, et de plus c'est très gênant de lire un texte où les "I" ne sont pas en majuscules...


----------



## Gazelle20

C'est une faute tres grave dans ma region.  Ca donne l'impression que la personne est presque ignorant/illettree.


----------



## francophone

C'est une faute, grave ou non ca depend du lecteur.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que c'est aussi grave que d'écrire le français sans ses accents.


----------



## HistofEng

Moi, je dirais que c'est aussi grave que de commencer une phrase par un minuscule, comme Stefan a dit. C'est très remarquable.


----------



## Gazelle20

tilt said:


> Je dirais que c'est aussi grave que d'écrire le français sans ses accents.


 
Non, ce n'est pas la meme chose.  Il y'en a qui n'ont pas des claviers francais.


----------



## tilt

Gazelle20 said:


> Non, ce n'est pas la meme chose.  Il y'en a qui n'ont pas des claviers francais.


Certes, mais ce merveilleux site qu'est WordReference propose tout ce qu'il faut en tête de liste de chaque forum traitant du français, dans un thread judicieusement intitulé _ACCENTS ARE NOT OPTIONAL IN FRENCH. _Il est sans doute plus laborieux d'écrire un long texte en français avec un clavier anglais qu'avec un clavier adapté, mais pas tant que ça, si l'on en croit le paragraphe _International US Keyboard layout_ dans le thread en question.
(Notez que les majuscules accentuées ou le Ç ne sont pas accessibles même sur les claviers français, et qu'il nous faut donc recourir aux même astuces que vous pour les afficher !)

La langue de Molière vaut bien un petit effort ! 

Maintenant, sorti de toute considération technique, je maintiens qu'écrire le pronom _I_ en minuscule est comparable à écrire sans accent en français. Ça n'empêche pas la lecture, mais c'est désagréable.


----------



## ascoltate

N'empêche qu'il n'y a pas de tradition d'écrire l'anglais avec "i" en minuscule. Donc, ça frappe plus-- mais le plus important, c'est de savoir que c'est le pronom "moi"- donc on interprète des choses si tu l'écris en miniscule: soit tu veux être "cute" (comme quelques poètes), soit (plus souvent) que tu n'as pas de confiance en toi-même...


----------



## Gazelle20

Re: post #11.   Let's get back to the discussion at hand.


----------



## ascoltate

My answer was with regard to the discussion at hand:
it is an error, and unless we are writing poetry, no native speaker writes "i" in the lowercase (unless maybe we have some typing issues...).
The seriousness of it depends on whether you think it is serious to make a mistake that no native speaker makes. Is it a mistake to spell the word "je" as "jeu", as in "Jeu suis américain"?--it doesn't change anything, but it's not done.


----------



## jann

Let's be clear: context matters!

Informal communication:  some people chose not to observe standard capitalization _when they type_.  The same people usually capitalize properly _when they write by hand_.  This is doubtless due to the inconvenience of having to press the SHIFT key to produce capital letters, and it common enough in our computer era, especially among the young.  _if i send an email to my friend mike every saturday and i write like this without any capitals anywhere then my little "i"s won't seem strange_.  *M*ike will receive my email every *S*aturday and just assume that *I* like to type this way.  Since we're friends and it's not formal, it doesn't really matter... although Mike might find it annoying, and I certainly wouldn't write to my grandmother like this.

Formal communication: non-standard capitalization is absolutely unacceptable.  You must capitalize the word "I" the same as you must capitalize any other proper noun.  If you fail to capitalize any word that should have been capitalized in an essay, a memo, a letter, etc, then at best, your readers will think it was a typo.  At worst, they will think you are ignorant of the rules.  If the note is handwritten, it is not possible to make a "typo," so your errors will be attributed to poor mastery of spelling and capitalization. 

As ascolate notes, there is some more flexibility in modern poetry.  E.E. Cummings (often written _e.e. cummings_) is a well-known example. 


Liloo asks "dans mes rédactions... est-ce une faute grave ?"  In an essay, yes, it is a serious mistake if you fail to use proper capitalization and punctuation.  This includes the word "I," and all the more so because "I" is neither rare nor difficult to spell.  (Some would say that there are no excuses for bad spelling, even for rare and difficult words!)


----------



## Paws2

Pour une rédaction, oui, c'est une faute assez grave.  Dans tous les contextes professionels ou scolaires, le pronom doit être toujours au majuscule.  Mais personne n'a mentioné l'emploi familier dans les jeux vidéos ou les textos où on peut écrire "Why are you asking?" "I don't know" comme ' y r u asking ' ' i dunno.'    Quand je vois le pronom au miniscule, ça me fait penser à ce genre de  texte.

​


----------



## mplsray

pieanne said:


> C'est une faute à mon avis aussi, et de plus c'est très gênant de lire un texte où les "I" ne sont pas en majuscules...


 
Je crois que pour tous les anglophones, c'est très gênant de lire le pronom _I_ écrit pas en majuscule, y inclus parmi ceux qui n'ont que peu d'éducation. Seul certains parmi ceux qui font le "text messaging" sont à l'aise avec ce pronom _I_ écrit comme _i,_ et, vous savez, ils ont subit une sorte d'entrainement pour arriver à ce point-là !


----------

